# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Xenotilapia, where to buy?

## fishlove

Hi guys and gals,

May I know where to buy Xenotilapia? Which of this genus is more popular or readily avaible? 

Thanks in advance
FL

----------


## trident

I presume you are referring to Tanganyika sand fish?
Since CF closed there are no LFS specialized in Tanga fish.
So far I have not seen any sand fish in the other LFS

----------


## SCOPE

i last heard EC Tan had sucessully bred some fries....
alternative is to get from HK or Taiwan

----------

